# Share my pencil sketch like computation art



## dagoolasoul (Feb 5, 2018)

I have recently done two pieces of generative artworks, which is code via Processing. These pencil sketch like art are actually drawn in millions of grayscale dots by computer programs and accurate mathematical computation.

If you are interested in my works, welcome to visit my website.
https://g-e-n-a-r-t.com/gallery.php


----------



## CLunch74 (Mar 10, 2018)

Amazing! The detail in the pine branches is so cool! Love it!


----------



## dagoolasoul (Feb 5, 2018)

Hi CLunch74
Thank you for your compliment.


----------

